# Shop Fox Box Brake Parts



## yukon_rose (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm considering buying a Shop Foz M1011 box & pan brake from Grizzly. But I want to add some custom fingers that will let me make radius bends up to 1/2".

So I tried to find someplace that sells Shop Fox parts. 

Grizzly's list of parts for this unit is almost completely "Not Available" or "Backordered". My last go-around with backordered parts from Grizzly is ongoing. I ordered a drill press table last December for shipment in January. It is now August and the latest shipment update from Grizzly is November - almost a year later.

Where can I get individual fingers for the model M1011 brake?

Gary


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 4, 2021)

I’m in somewhat of a similar situation, and I’m just going to order some plate and make my own. In my case I want to replace the separate fingers with one solid plate to add ridgity to the middle for full length bends. But what you are talking about is going to take some mods as i believe you would have to change setback. It might be easier to do those kinds of radii on a press break than box and pan. But I’m no expert.


----------



## yukon_rose (Aug 4, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> But what you are talking about is going to take some mods as i believe you would have to change setback.


Exactly. That is why I want to buy additional fingers. My plan is to shorten them and add a round bar. My project right now is to do some 1/2" radius pieces in 22 gauge aluminum.

Gary


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 4, 2021)

I think you'll find just like on mine, the material is nothing special. Mine are probably just 1018 mild steel. I might go to annealed 4140. 

It would be way cheaper to make them yourself then. Do you have a like 20tn press? You could save yourself some $$ and just make a press brake attachment for it.


----------



## yukon_rose (Aug 4, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> I think you'll find just like on mine, the material is nothing special. Mine are probably just 1018 mild steel. I might go to annealed 4140.
> 
> It would be way cheaper to make them yourself then. Do you have a like 20tn press? You could save yourself some $$ and just make a press brake attachment for it.


The fingers are NOT hardened?

And I DO have a 20T press. But I need the full 24" width that the M1011 offers. My press is only 22".

Gary


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 4, 2021)

According to everything I've read hardened steel is no "stiffer" than unhardened. Hardened just resists wear better. It's going to take more pressure to do a 1/2" radius than just a normal brake.

My antique screw press is 27" inside. My 3n1 is 30". It's what I use for sheetmetal.

I think you will be disappointed in any import box and pan off the shelf. There's a reason the old US made sheetmetal machines are 3 to 4 x's as much as the Grizzly.


----------

